# jde o



## Tennessee Trev

Četl jsem v článku o americké ekonomice tyto vĕty:

"Při pohledu na americké zákonodárce můžeme občas zažít stejný pocit ... Totiž že jde o zvláštní, do vlastního světa zahleděnou partičku."

"Už nejde jen o to, že na pozadí fiskálního útesu státní čínská agentura Sin-chua s chutí píše, že Spojené státy jsou mocností na ústupu, že "Amerika upadá do propasti, ze které se už nemusí nikdy dostat".

V tĕchto vĕtách "ne/jde o" znamená "it is a question of"? Např.:

"From looking at the American we can occasionally have the same feeling... Namely, that it is a question of a strange, inward-looking little gang."

"Yet it is not only a question of this, that against the backdrop of the fiscal cliff..."

Dĕkuji předem!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi TT, you've got the idea in the sense that 'jde o + accusative' is usually rendered in dictionaries as 'it is a question of', but in my view these two are not really very good equivalents because 'jde o' is used constantly in Czech and sounds idiomatic, whereas 'it is a question of' isn't used that much in similar contexts in English, and can sound clunky. In fact 'jde o' is often nothing more than the relevant form of the verb 'to be'. 
For your first sentence. you might consider options like:
 '... the same feeling, that what they are, _in effect_ / _in essence_ /_ in fact_, is a .....'
'... the same feeling that what we have here is, to all intents and purposes, a ...'
'... the same feeling that what they amount to is a ..."

Similarly, 'namely' for 'totiž' is a bit clunky, especially when we have lots of neat and idiomatic turns of phrase that express the same idea (as shown in brown).
The diminutive 'partička' can be rendered (here) as 'a coterie', 'band of brothers', 'clique', 'fraternity', 'brotherhood' - the sense conveyed by the diminutive is 'a cosy little'. 'Gang' sounds too aggressive.

In your second sentence, there's not enough context, in my view, to hit on something good for 'už nejde jen o to, že'.  What's the contrast being expressed by 'už ne(jde)'? Previously there was one situation, and now it's changed. We need to understand the nature of the contrast.  Is the article available online? Can you provide a link to it?


----------



## Tennessee Trev

Thank you, that's all very helpful! Interesting that such a common phrase as "jde o" is missing from Fronek's dictionary (or maybe I've missed it). As for the second sentence, here it is in a fuller context:_

V jednom důležitém ohledu se ovšem Praha a Washington liší. Poslanecké těkání v malostranských kuloárech za hradbou hor české kotliny prakticky nikoho nezajímá. Zatímco dění na Kapitolu a jeho interakce s druhým koncem Pennsylvania Avenue, tedy s Bílým domem, občas sleduje celý svět. A i když si samotní politici ve Washingtonu mohou myslet, že to je právě jen jejich "americká" věc a že USA se ze své vnitřní politiky nikomu zodpovídat nemusejí, tak přinejmenším obraz, který o sobě americká politika do světa vysílá, není už několik posledních let vůbec hezký.

Už nejde jen o to, že na pozadí fiskálního útesu státní čínská agentura Sin-chua s chutí píše, že Spojené státy jsou mocností na ústupu, že "Amerika upadá do propasti, ze které se už nemusí nikdy dostat". Varovné by pro Američany mělo být, že to začíná být rozšířený globální pocit.

_The full article is here: http://dialog.ihned.cz/c1-59074720-nehezky-obraz-americke-politiky


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ok, thanks for the link, it's always better to see the full context if possible.  

Usually the 'už ne' construction has a time-related sense of 'no longer', 'not any more', and that can be applied here too. The sense (though not the translation) is: not only is it just China saying America is over the hill these days, now the rest of the world seems to be feeling that way too. 

In terms of translation, I think 'it's not only a question of' works pretty well here, but don't translate the grammar too closely: 'a question of this, that ...' doesn't work well.
I'd suggest 'it's no longer just a question/matter of the Chinese agency Xinhua gloating about how the US is a power in decline ...'


----------



## Tennessee Trev

Thanks EM!


----------

